# ugh... Men... Get a clue



## BBWMoon (Apr 4, 2014)

Someone from my childhood past found me on facebook, after 30 years from seeing him... (He rode my bus and we moved)
Liked my picture on facebook and pursued me.

We talked a few times, I wasn't that attracted to him...
but agreed to meet with him last night. :doh:

When we met, he did the total "up & down" gaze at me, and then
gave the disappointed look. I surmise, that he didn't realize that
I'm a big girl. (240 lbs)

Well, first off... the guy should have had a clue. I have full length pictures on
my facebook.
He should have met me when I was 417 lbs a few years ago.

We ended up talking for more than an hour. I was polite, but could not
shake his first impression. I walked away, thinking what an idiot...

It makes me not want to date anymore, but I will... again, one day!

Oh, yes... He told me that I DO have a pretty smile. hahahaha.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Apr 4, 2014)

BBWMoon said:


> When we met, he did the total "up & down" gaze at me, and then
> gave the disappointed look. I surmise, that he didn't realize that
> I'm a big girl. (240 lbs)



I'm sorry this happened to you. People can be so shallow. You are a beautiful woman at any size, and you deserve to find someone who will appreciate you. ((hugs))


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 4, 2014)

BBWMoon said:


> Someone from my childhood past found me on facebook, after 30 years from seeing him... (He rode my bus and we moved)
> Liked my picture on facebook and pursued me.
> 
> We talked a few times, I wasn't that attracted to him...
> ...



Time to find someone that is worth your time, effort, energy AND that will appreciate the wonderful things you have to offer (at least you got to drop another 180lbs. - that guy sounds like a real asshole)


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 4, 2014)

BBWMoon said:


> Someone from my childhood past found me on facebook, after 30 years from seeing him... (He rode my bus and we moved)
> Liked my picture on facebook and pursued me.
> 
> We talked a few times, I wasn't that attracted to him...
> ...



Before jumping to conclusions you should confront him about his "up and down". Maybe if you say that it hurt you, it will make him apologize. After all, if he was polite the rest of the date it wasn't a total loss right?


----------



## bigmac (Apr 4, 2014)

Women do the exact same thing -- most will deny it, but their protestations are not the least credible. Both sexes are visually oriented. The more socially skilled among us are better at concealing the fact that looks matter (sometimes even from themselves). The fact remains -- the physical attributes of potential romantic partners are going to be evaluated.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 4, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Both sexes are visually oriented. The more socially skilled among us are better at concealing the fact that looks matter (sometimes even from themselves). The fact remains -- the physical attributes of potential romantic partners are going to be evaluated.



In my youth, you pretty much picked out a partner on the basis of physical attributes, at least in the beginning. In that pre-cybernetic era your only chance to meet someone was face-to-face in some public place (unless someone fixed you up with a blind date, about which the less said, the better). So you didn't find out what the person was like until after you'd gone over to say hello -- based on his/her appearance. Now that we have chat rooms and cyber-dating, and you can get to know somebody before you know what he/she looks like, do looks still play as important a role as they did in my Upper Cretaceous boyhood?


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 5, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Before jumping to conclusions you should confront him about his "up and down". Maybe if you say that it hurt you, it will make him apologize. After all, if he was polite the rest of the date it wasn't a total loss right?



i agree that she should tell him. people won't improve unless they know. also i find that sometimes women assume that it's a negative look up and down. but i know a lot of guys, who did not date a bigger woman when they were young really have no problem now. they have matured at least somewhat. and a lot have had spouses who gained weight and they know exactly what that size body feels like AND they like it. he might have just been surprised because you weren't EXACTLY the same as you were when you were his dream girl many years ago.. even if it's not positive it never hurts to communicate. he was a part of her childhood and even if the dating thing won't work out it never hurts to have good friends who knew you when. i hope she doesn't take it too personal and stops dating altogether. every man isn't going to be THE ONE anyway.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 5, 2014)

women do exactly the same I am so tired of the constant male bashing as if we are the only ones that are flawed


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 5, 2014)

Yukikaze said:


> women do exactly the same I am so tired of the constant male bashing as if we are the only ones that are flawed



women do the same. i agree. neither should.but unfortunately people often feel they have the right to judge you that way and there are a lot of fat people who seem to agree with being judged but only if the outcome is positive in their favor. there is something wrong with a person who'd come at you that way whether they like what you look like or not. it's diminishing.


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 5, 2014)

BBWMoon, I wish you could've been more concerned about whether you found _him_ attractive or not, than what he thought about you. 
You weren't "male bashing" it all. It's really about your feelings being hurt. I'm the same way, and in my dating days, there were a number of times I've removed myself from a first meeting in under 15 minutes if he he gave me anything less than a positive vibe. They'd be shocked when I got up and left.
He's hoping the next one will have stars in his eyes when he meets you!!!:smitten:


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 5, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> BBWMoon, I wish you could've been more concerned about whether you found _him_ attractive or not, than what he thought about you.
> You weren't "male bashing" it all. It's really about your feelings being hurt. I'm the same way, and in my dating days, there were a number of times I've removed myself from a first meeting in under 15 minutes if he he gave me anything less than a positive vibe. They'd be shocked when I got up and left.
> He's hoping the next one will have stars in his eyes when he meets you!!!:smitten:



as they say in Louisiana this is for true


----------



## bigmac (Apr 5, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> In my youth, you pretty much picked out a partner on the basis of physical attributes, at least in the beginning. In that pre-cybernetic era your only chance to meet someone was face-to-face in some public place (unless someone fixed you up with a blind date, about which the less said, the better). So you didn't find out what the person was like until after you'd gone over to say hello -- based on his/her appearance. Now that we have chat rooms and cyber-dating, and you can get to know somebody before you know what he/she looks like,* do looks still play as important a role as they did in my Upper Cretaceous boyhood?*



I'd argue they matter even more. If you don't have photos on your online dating profile no one is going to look at it. In the online dating world people examine photos before they make any decision regarding whether to respond or not. And more importantly there are hundreds of profiles to choose from -- if you're not competitive in the looks department you're not going to get many responses.

Back in the good old days us less than stellar looking people could just wait out the clock. The beautiful people would pair off early in the evening and us lesser folks would make accommodations regarding looks as last call approached.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 5, 2014)

bigmac said:


> I'd argue they matter even more. If you don't have photos on your online dating profile no one is going to look at it. In the online dating world people examine photos before they make any decision regarding whether to respond or not. And more importantly there are hundreds of profiles to choose from -- if you're not competitive in the looks department you're not going to get many responses.
> 
> Back in the good old days us less than stellar looking people could just wait out the clock. The beautiful people would pair off early in the evening and us lesser folks would make accommodations regarding looks as last call approached.



actually people often don't look at pictureless dating site profiles because the person is probably married or is living with someone and fooling around with them could get you shot or maybe even scammed.

plus everybody isn't using the net to meet people where it only takes a few seconds to check people out. there are people who really don't like that.

by your reckoning fat people are considered unattractive so they shouldn't get hits. actually i have tested that out on a site that is not size specific and it is not true at all either. 

sometimes a person just comes across as a putz on those things and in person. but few people admit to that because it's something they're supposed to have control over. it just has to be their looks and not the fact that no one wants to spend more than 5 minutes in their maudlin, selfish, negative, mean spirited, misogynistic and whiny presence.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 5, 2014)

bigmac said:


> I'd argue they matter even more. If you don't have photos on your online dating profile no one is going to look at it. In the online dating world people examine photos before they make any decision regarding whether to respond or not. And more importantly there are hundreds of profiles to choose from -- if you're not competitive in the looks department you're not going to get many responses.
> 
> Back in the good old days us less than stellar looking people could just wait out the clock. The beautiful people would pair off early in the evening and us lesser folks would make accommodations regarding looks as last call approached.



I don't know. That can go both ways. If you don't have a pic it reduces the chance of someone sending a message. But having one can do the same thing. I personally always put up pics because I want people to know. I spell it out in my profile as well. I hide nothing. I have never had an issue with anyone sending me messages from men or from women for that matter.

Then again, I only go by the messages I get as oppose to what anyone else gets. *shrugging shoulders* I can careless what other people get.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 6, 2014)

bigmac said:


> I'd argue they matter even more.* If you don't have photos on your online dating profile no one is going to look at it.* In the online dating world people examine photos before they make any decision regarding whether to respond or not. And more importantly there are hundreds of profiles to choose from -- if you're not competitive in the looks department you're not going to get many responses.
> 
> Back in the good old days us less than stellar looking people could just wait out the clock. The beautiful people would pair off early in the evening and us lesser folks would make accommodations regarding looks as last call approached.



I am just one person but for me this has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not I will like the way the person looks. Not having a picture of yourself on a website like that makes me wonder why not, why you are trying to hide your face, are you afraid somebody that you know in real life will find your profile? If so, why? Are you married? So hideously insecure in yourself that you think your face will put other people off? Because a less than physically beautiful appearance is fine by me but I don't want anything to do with somebody who is going to spend their whole time insecure and whining about their flaws, bringing me down with them. That is why I am less inclined talk to people without photos, though I have done so in the past. I always spend time getting to know a person before even considering meeting up with them and if they have known me for four months and don't want to show me their face then it suggests to me that they have something to hide. 

Also, what exactly are you trying to imply with that last paragraph? That fat people are less attractive than thin people? That fat people only 'deserve' to go out with other fat people or ugly thin people? That we can only get a date or get laid when everybody is hideously drunk? Maybe I am misinterpreting but that seems to be what you are saying here.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Apr 6, 2014)

In all fairness, I took "us less than stellar looking folks" as a kind of self-deprecating tongue-in-cheek reference to himself. Not necessarily "us" as in "us fat ugly people on Dims..." LOL


----------



## Am Jim (Apr 6, 2014)

I think the guy was a fool, blew a chance to go out with a really pretty gal.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Apr 6, 2014)

Am Jim said:


> I think the guy was a fool, blew a chance to go out with a really pretty gal.



AGREED!!!


----------



## YoJoshua (Apr 6, 2014)

You realize your headline is an attack on all men, right, including every man here?

Ms. Charlotte had the right idea: "People can be so shallow."


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 6, 2014)

ugh, butt-hurt men


----------



## Extinctor100 (Apr 6, 2014)

YoJoshua said:


> You realize your headline is an attack on all men, right, including every man here?



Sit down and relax... it's not unreasonable to sigh now and then about typical male behavior when it's annoying. Next time you complain about how someone in a red sports car cut you off, someone better reply "so you hate the color red now, or just everyone who drives sports cars?"


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 6, 2014)

Hmmm, I don't feel there is enough information to make such a harsh judgment on this guy or to be so down on dating just yet.

-First you say (before meeting him) that *you *were not attracted to *him * and then did the hand on face emoticon about agreeing to meet him.
-Second, you based that he was not attracted to you from a facial expression, this being after he looked you up and down. My boyfriend's facial expressions NEVER show what he is thinking. I have thought he looked annoyed or uninterested before, quite the contrary. Some people do not wear their thoughts on their sleeve. Is it possible you were feeling insecure when he looked you up and down?
-Third, he talked to you for MORE than an hour and said you had a pretty smile.. you are the one who said you were being "polite" during this conversation.

Has he continued to talk to you or ask you out again? I wasn't there, so I can't truly say how I see it one way or the other, but based on the info you have given, I don't feel it is right to say he is a shallow jerk, etc.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 6, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> ugh, butt-hurt men




Did I miss something? I thought this thread was started by a _butt-hurt_ woman.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 6, 2014)

This is one of those "grab some popcorn and watch" threads. omfg I love it. lol


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 6, 2014)

All men are assholes and jerks, and all women are stuck up bitches. But not* you *personally. You're ok but the rest are all that way.

There, did I save everyone some time before this one has the chance to devolve?


ETA: This is not being addressed to any one person in particular, just cutting to the chase is all.


----------



## JulianW (Apr 6, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> Sit down and relax... it's not unreasonable to sigh now and then about typical male behavior when it's annoying. Next time you complain about how someone in a red sports car cut you off, someone better reply "so you hate the color red now, or just everyone who drives sports cars?"



Agreed. Typically when someone says "men need to get a clue" or something similar, they're talking about men as a group or institution in society that tends to be more privileged than women and don't get called out on troubling behavior as much as they should be. She may not be referring to men individually, who themselves may be very polite.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 6, 2014)

Relevant pic:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 6, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Hmmm, I don't feel there is enough information to make such a harsh judgment on this guy or to be so down on dating just yet.
> 
> -First you say (before meeting him) that *you *were not attracted to *him * and then did the hand on face emoticon about agreeing to meet him.
> -Second, you based that he was not attracted to you from a facial expression, this being after he looked you up and down. My boyfriend's facial expressions NEVER show what he is thinking. I have thought he looked annoyed or uninterested before, quite the contrary. Some people do not wear their thoughts on their sleeve. Is it possible you were feeling insecure when he looked you up and down?
> ...



I agree.. not a lot of info was given. It could be he was a jerk.. it could be she was feeling insecure.. only way to know for sure is to go back and ask him. 

I will say, chances are that if he saw your full body pics.. and asked you out, then he knew. Maybe what you interpreted as a "bad look" when he checked you up and down could have been that you might appear different ( maybe smaller or prettier in person thatn in pics) than the pictures he saw therefore the look was off. 

Again, the only way to know is to put on your big girl panties and ask him. No sense in throwing away something that could be good just because a look was interpreted wrong.

"throwing out the baby with the bath water"...yadda yadda yadda..

JMT


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 6, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> Relevant pic:



Love that movie, but the scene were she drank a bunch of her own tears always makes me gag. :sad:


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 6, 2014)

She gave him an hour of her precious time for him to redeem himself, plus she wasn't feeling it for him anyway, so no big loss. 
It doesn't matter if he saw her pics or not, he was still half-expecting a Hollywood arm charm... wishful thinking is human.
He probably looked up every girl he ever went to school on Facebook, and none of them looked like they did 30 years ago.
If he's interested he'll call again, then we'll know what he was thinking. Not everyone is comfortable putting someone on the spot for a "look".
I think if she considered him a good catch, or handsome, she would've let it slide.

There are plenty of fish in the sea, if one isn't compatible, keep fishing.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 6, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. People can be so shallow. You are a beautiful woman at any size, and you deserve to find someone who will appreciate you. ((hugs))



no offense but the word shallow has been WAY overused. it can be used for anything negative related to dating and getting rejected. I mean what truly makes a person shallow? I mean Im not attracted to small/ skinny women does that make me shallow? I dont date hood rats, hair hats (google tommy Sotomayor), smokers, women that are ignorant or dumb, and a long list of other stuff, do any of those make me shallow?


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 6, 2014)

gangstadawg said:


> no offense but the word shallow has been WAY overused. it can be used for anything negative related to dating and getting rejected. I mean what truly makes a person shallow? I mean Im not attracted to small/ skinny women does that make me shallow? I dont date hood rats, hair hats (google tommy Sotomayor), smokers, women that are ignorant or dumb, and a long list of other stuff, do any of those make me shallow?


No, it makes you nit-picky because she neglected to say _"some"_ people can be shallow. Btw, I find a lot of society shallow as a whole.


----------



## GordoNegro (Apr 6, 2014)

gangstadawg said:


> no offense but the word shallow has been WAY overused. it can be used for anything negative related to dating and getting rejected. I mean what truly makes a person shallow? I mean Im not attracted to small/ skinny women does that make me shallow? I dont date hood rats, hair hats (google tommy Sotomayor), smokers, women that are ignorant or dumb, and a long list of other stuff, do any of those make me shallow?



Depends on the circle/interpretation of 'Shallow'. Some circles would say that everyone is entitled to their preferences regardless, while others believe that in itself is 'shallow' as you don't give others outside your preference a chance. BTW; Mr. Sotomayor is far from FA as one can get, though I'm sure it hasn't stopped bbw/ssbbw from trying to 'convert' him.

To the OP, he was probably a novice FA who had expectations and lacked the class in hiding his possible disappointment, that you were no longer ssbbw. Deep down; he did you a favor (as you can see what you want/don't want), though swapping present selfies before meeting up may have given you 60 minutes of your life back, as you were not interested in him anyhow.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 6, 2014)

GordoNegro said:


> Depends on the circle/interpretation of 'Shallow'. Some circles would say that everyone is entitled to their preferences regardless, while others believe that in itself is 'shallow' as you don't give others outside your preference a chance. BTW; Mr. Sotomayor is far from FA as one can get, though I'm sure it hasn't stopped bbw/ssbbw from trying to 'convert' him.



I added the tommy Sotomayor thing because I said I don't like "hair hats" and some people may not know what the term "hair hat" is/ means so they can google him and get the answer pretty easily. and I know he isn't any where close to a FA.


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow... this has been an interesting post. 

I was basically upset that I couldn't believe that the guy did not take the
time to look at my pictures and see that I'm a big girl. I assumed that
he knew. (I assume that everyone knows... I've always been a big girl)

So, that is why I was a little taken aback. For decades, I've only
dated guys who are already into BBW. So, for me to meet someone
who was shocked that I was larger than what he expected, made me feel
that old, unsettling feeling. Apparently, I hate experiencing that feeling.

I realize that I should never have assumed, and just said bluntly over the
phone, that I'm a BBW. There would have been less of a surprise.

From now on, I'm leaving the past in the past... and moving on to
new experiences. 

When is the next BBW Dance? heh 

My apologies...


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, are you sure he was 'disappointed' by how large you are? I mean, if you've always been big, he might have been expecting that you'd end up larger than you are now? (he might even have heard, via the grapevine, something about you being super-sized, and not expected you to have lost so much). 

Or, for that matter, he could have been hoping that you still looked more like you did thirty years ago, and been shocked that you are a fully mature adult and not a youngster.

Not saying that either of those things is any better, or that he shouldn't have managed himself much better than he did, just that there are lots of possibilities regarding how you do look versus how he was expecting you to look.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hahaha, that would have been _really_ ironic if he was disappointed about the lost weight...


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 8, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


> Hahaha, that would have been _really_ ironic if he was disappointed about the lost weight...




I haven't seen him since grade school... I was probably 150 lbs then, but the other kids were 80 lbs...


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2014)

BBWMoon said:


> I haven't seen him since grade school... I was probably 150 lbs then, but the other kids were 80 lbs...



Well, if you ever end talking to him again, you should drop a mention that you've lost a lot of weight, could be an illuminating reaction


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 8, 2014)

BBWMoon said:


> Wow... this has been an interesting post.
> 
> I was basically upset that I couldn't believe that the guy did not take the
> time to look at my pictures and see that I'm a big girl. I assumed that
> ...



I'm sure it is a possibility, but I find it a little hard to imagine that a person who looked you up on Facebook after many years and decided to contact you did not look at the pictures posted on your page. One would think that after taking the time to find someone on FB, they would peruse all the information on that page (including pictures) if only to find out if you were available, had mutual friends or lived nearby.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 8, 2014)

I wasn't offended by her original post, or how Moon titled the thread.

Honestly, there are times that I'm apologetic for my gender, but then again, I'm not as shallow as the guy that was described. I'd only be offended if my lifestyle reflected her description of what the guy seemed like to her.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2014)

yep, there are women who need to get a clue too. so we can ALL relate to her feelings from every position.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 8, 2014)

BBWMoon said:


> Wow... this has been an interesting post.
> 
> I was basically upset that I couldn't believe that the guy did not take the
> time to look at my pictures and see that I'm a big girl. I assumed that
> ...





wrestlingguy said:


> I wasn't offended by her original post, or how Moon titled the thread.
> 
> Honestly, there are times that I'm apologetic for my gender, but then again, I'm not as shallow as the guy that was described.



There is not enough information to make a judgement here. You can't call the man shallow. Yes he looked her up and down, but it could have been a look of "I can't believe how good she looks" that was interpreted the wrong way. becAs she stated, it... *"made me feel that old, unsettling feeling."* 

This has nothing to do with the man, that is a personal issue. Sometimes we can't get out of oour own heads to really see what is going on because of past negative experiences.

I have done it in the past where I completely misjudge a look and 99 percent of the time it is due to some insecurity I felt over a past situation that was similar. I jumped to the wrong conclusion.

Again, the only way to find out is to put on the big girl panties and ask. Why pass up on something that could be good just because of 1 wrong impression?
Don't throw out the baby with the bath water...

JMT


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 8, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> I have done it in the past where I completely misjudge a look and 99 percent of the time it is due to some insecurity I felt over a past situation that was similar. I jumped to the wrong conclusion.
> 
> Again, the only way to find out is to put on the big girl panties and ask. Why pass up on something that could be good just because of 1 wrong impression?
> Don't throw out the baby with the bath water...
> ...



I'm probably a little more cynical about guys, since I've seen so many of them act shallow at my BBW events over the years. And while you're right in saying I don't know enough about him, you (and I) don't know enough about the original poster to know if she's had enough bad experiences to cause some cynicism.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 8, 2014)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'm probably a little more cynical about guys, since I've seen so many of them act shallow at my BBW events over the years. And while you're right in saying I don't know enough about him, you (and I) don't know enough about the original poster to know if she's had enough bad experiences to cause some cynicism.



Well.. she posted..*made me feel those old unsettling feelings.*

so there is some insight as to some past problem(s)..


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 8, 2014)

Really... It's over and I'm fine. You can continue to discuss this subject,
But the matter is over. He's not calling me, and I prefer it that way. I'm not
Calling him either.


----------



## natepogue (Apr 18, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Hmmm, I don't feel there is enough information to make such a harsh judgment on this guy or to be so down on dating just yet.
> 
> -First you say (before meeting him) that *you *were not attracted to *him * and then did the hand on face emoticon about agreeing to meet him.
> -Second, you based that he was not attracted to you from a facial expression, this being after he looked you up and down. My boyfriend's facial expressions NEVER show what he is thinking. I have thought he looked annoyed or uninterested before, quite the contrary. Some people do not wear their thoughts on their sleeve. Is it possible you were feeling insecure when he looked you up and down?
> ...



Oh you and your logic!



bigmac said:


> Did I miss something? I thought this thread was started by a _butt-hurt_ woman.






lucca23v2 said:


> There is not enough information to make a judgement here. You can't call the man shallow. Yes he looked her up and down, but it could have been a look of "I can't believe how good she looks" that was interpreted the wrong way. becAs she stated, it... *"made me feel that old, unsettling feeling."*
> 
> This has nothing to do with the man, that is a personal issue. Sometimes we can't get out of oour own heads to really see what is going on because of past negative experiences.
> 
> ...


Face it, every guy on this forum is way better than that shallow, insecure, pathetic BBW-hating jerk. Ladies who's with me!?


----------



## AbbyJoyful (Apr 23, 2014)

I had this experience a few times with online dating in the past. But a was much younger, and my face and shoulders are a bit slender comparing to the rest of my body. 

A few guys told me literally that I could come back to them if I lost weight  
I am truly sorry, but even if I weighed 1000lbs, I still wouldn't want to date a complete asshole like you :doh:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Apr 27, 2014)

Yukikaze said:


> women do exactly the same I am so tired of the constant male bashing as if we are the only ones that are flawed



I agree with you, however, if I see a picture of someone and they are not my preference, then I won't waste their time, or mine. It's as simple as that.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 27, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I agree with you, however, if I see a picture of someone and they are not my preference, then I won't waste their time, or mine. It's as simple as that.




Its nice that at least some women will admit this.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (May 1, 2014)

Yukikaze said:


> women do exactly the same I am so tired of the constant male bashing as if we are the only ones that are flawed



Here here, the next time a woman looks me up and down I'll make sure to make a rant thread.


----------

